# Fish Room Construction



## Fins of Africa (May 21, 2006)

Here is my fish room construction this is stage one of four stages.I hope you enjoy

Stage one


----------



## Fins of Africa (May 21, 2006)

*Fish room construction continued*

more of stage one


----------



## Fins of Africa (May 21, 2006)

Stage Two

In stage one behind the tanks you would see a sesk etc in the background.This is removed for stage two here are the pics.Please let me know you comments.









































Derek


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! Man I need a new fish room. Love the built into the wall tanks  A few on here can attest to the fact my fish room looks nothing like that.


----------



## Fins of Africa (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Im glad you like it!!

Derek


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

That is very cool indeed, I like the stickers ?? of fish on the wall.

Nice setup indeed !!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

awesome looking room!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow!!! they look so nice at night...


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Derek.. it just looks nicer with every stage... sweet a$$ setup man..


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work.


----------

